# Funny Reptile Sleeping Positions!



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

I love some of the positions my Beardies sleep in.... Any of you got any funny photos?


Heres mine ​


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks chillaxed lol


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

chewy86 said:


> Looks chillaxed lol


He's like that all the time ha. He thinks hes a right Dude!!


----------



## gar_davison (Apr 3, 2011)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: funny :2thumb:


----------



## MarleyMoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Waiting for brekkie lol :2thumb:

Heres my two's snooze's last week

Marley 









Moe


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

That first pic is so funny!
here's Vince (sorry about the sizes)









and his silly face he sometimes pulls whilst asleep


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

MarleyMoe said:


> Waiting for brekkie lol :2thumb:
> 
> Heres my two's snooze's last week
> 
> ...


HAHA Love them! The 2nd one made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> That first pic is so funny!
> here's Vince (sorry about the sizes)
> 
> image
> ...


HAHAHA That 1st one is a belter!! ha


----------



## Shellbell106 (Feb 14, 2011)

my beardies do that lol However my weirdest is my cresty lol Not quite sure where he starts and ends?!?!


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Shellbell106 said:


> my beardies do that lol However my weirdest is my cresty lol Not quite sure where he starts and ends?!?!image


HAHA Good one! Just one pile of Crestie!
I wish I got a picture of mine the other day! He was twisted right round :S How he done it I'll never know!


----------



## gar_davison (Apr 3, 2011)

this is rhubarb lol


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

gar_davison said:


> image
> this is rhubarb lol


Totally sparko! =D


----------



## gar_davison (Apr 3, 2011)

lots of running about lol


----------



## MarleyMoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Rofl Vince and the Crestie are very lol material :2thumb:

Aww recognise rhubarbs pose


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Love them all!!


----------



## Shellbell106 (Feb 14, 2011)

lol theyve all given me the giggles.:flrt:


----------



## nicolacraig (Sep 3, 2009)

Give me my Laptop back!!!!
:flrt:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

nicolacraig said:


> Give me my Laptop back!!!!
> :flrt:
> image


Obviously wants some Sketchers! Haaa!  One of mine decided to leave me a little "present" on my laptop yesterday! Yuukkk!! Thanks D.C!


----------



## winstonsfab (Apr 9, 2011)

My beardie sleeps sprawled on his log all the time belly on log and arm and legs dangling cute as bless


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

When Splat was tiny he slept like this one day! So cute, but I did encourage him to move the right way up after the photo!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's Dave sleeping in his plant........










Dave again just hanging about........










Goose tends to hide away in her plants so i never see her :whistling2:.


----------



## swissfairy (Jan 9, 2011)

These pics are all adorable! Really cheered me up!

Ozzie fell asleep here once:










But I have a genuine concern at the moment - maybe you guys can help me. He absolutely HATES being inside his vivarium and will not sleep inside it. I don't have pictures of him doing it but he will only sleep in the corner of my room with his bum on the bottom of the lamp stand and his nose squshed up in the corner. Here's a picture of him awake in the corner:










If I put him back in the viv he'll scratch at the glass and throw himself into the walls until I let him out. He's in the viv at the moment because I've just fed him and there are a couple of live crickets in there still but he's making a hell of a lot of noise trying to get out. I'm really worried he'll damage himself. 

He literally will not stay in the viv for more than ten minutes at a time even when he's awake and I just don't know what to do about it. My room definitely isn't as warm as the viv and he's not getting the UV light by not being in there. Has anyone got any suggestions?!?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

nicolacraig said:


> Give me my Laptop back!!!!
> :flrt:
> image


 this is what happens when you give ur beardie a can of carling lol


----------



## camo (Jul 17, 2010)

shell2909 said:


> That first pic is so funny!
> here's Vince (sorry about the sizes)
> 
> image
> ...


Dreaming of eating locust LOL


----------



## camo (Jul 17, 2010)

Miss Lily said:


> When Splat was tiny he slept like this one day! So cute, but I did encourage him to move the right way up after the photo!
> 
> image


Ha thats awesome


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

This Is bubba My bosc, he spent most of the day dragging his planted about his viv :lol2: ( wasn't caught on him )


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

nicolacraig said:


> Give me my Laptop back!!!!
> :flrt:
> image


Awww reminds me of when i was 15....Beer, Tissues and the internet :blush:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Miss Lily said:


> When Splat was tiny he slept like this one day! So cute, but I did encourage him to move the right way up after the photo!
> 
> image


Haaa!!! This is awesome!!!


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

DougSandland said:


> Awww reminds me of when i was 15....Beer, Tissues and the internet :blush:


Hahahaha!!! Never even noticed them! Makes you wonder why there is Shoes on the screen =S Hmmmmm Haha


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

*Great thread!*

Here is Irving


----------



## DougSandland (Mar 14, 2011)

beckyyjane said:


> Hahahaha!!! Never even noticed them! Makes you wonder why there is Shoes on the screen =S Hmmmmm Haha


Hey its a trendy beardie! You just need to worry when your beardie has more shoes than you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

DougSandland said:


> Hey its a trendy beardie! You just need to worry when your beardie has more shoes than you! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haaa!! Yeah your right there!!


----------



## Sparklepire (Feb 19, 2011)

Bah, crap picture but:



















Better picture, but a different gecko. :lol2:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Sparklepire said:


> Bah, crap picture but:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Awwww Lovely Leo! Love the photos!


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

This is my Sunny and Freya asleep couple of days after I first had them (heatmat never used, it just would not come off the wall for some reason). They used to sleep like that every day for the first two weeks, i'd carefully move Freya (the standing one) into another corner but she always went and curled up next to Sunny straight away.


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Heres frog one of our leos fast on!


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

A few of Mrs Pooglepuff over the years.


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

Bruce my lil boy falling asleep after his warm bath. Had to wake him up when he was all dried up


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

I left an empty water bowl in the viv one night and my littlest slept in it


----------



## Chromisca (Sep 28, 2010)

Our water monitor always seems to sleep in the weirdest positions, I'll see if I can catch him in the act tonight


----------



## Tadashii (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

swissfairy said:


> These pics are all adorable! Really cheered me up!
> 
> Ozzie fell asleep here once:
> 
> ...


 
have you got a photo of the viv set up? whats in it? are the temps ok (not too hot?) is there something he is scared of in the viv? maybe try leaving him in there for a night, turn all lights off as normal and just ignore him, hopefully he will go to sleep. he really needs to be getting the uv light and heat from basking.
have you kept something else in the viv before him? maybe he can still smell him in there? try disenfecting it maybe?


----------



## swissfairy (Jan 9, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> have you got a photo of the viv set up? whats in it? are the temps ok (not too hot?) is there something he is scared of in the viv? maybe try leaving him in there for a night, turn all lights off as normal and just ignore him, hopefully he will go to sleep. he really needs to be getting the uv light and heat from basking.
> have you kept something else in the viv before him? maybe he can still smell him in there? try disenfecting it maybe?


Haven't got a picture of the viv but it's pretty bare. When I got him he'd been being kept in a totally bare viv (not even a substrate on the floor)so I was advised by my reptile shop not to put too much in there in case it stressed him. He's on sand now and has a nice big branch that he's finally started to actually climb on. I'm thinking maybe I should try putting some more things in there for him now though since he seems to enjoy exploring my room. Any tips as to what kind of things to put in there?

The temps are ok I think, I've got the cool end at 85F and the basking end at 100F. I might try dropping it a bit though because he's perfectly happy running round my room which tends to be around the 65 - 70 do you think that might help? 

The viv is second hand but I gave it a really good clean before I put him in and have cleaned it since as well. Might give it another scrub though just in case.

I managed to keep him in last night but as soon as the lights came on this morning he was throwing himself at the walls again so I caved and let him out... maybe I should get a hand held UV light and just follow him round with that all day haha. He's sat on top of his viv at the moment having a look at the faunarium with my new AFT in (don't worry she's in a hide at the moment and if he get's too close I'm ready to grab him!) but I think I'm going to be mean and put him back in the viv for a bit in a moment!

Thanks for your help, it's really appreciated!


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

ok i know its not a reptile but cmon how can i not post it up lol 
Thumpz KO'D


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

norfendz said:


> ok i know its not a reptile but cmon how can i not post it up lol
> Thumpz KO'D
> image


Haaa! Totally KO'd!!


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Brian getting ready for bed 










*Look at the belly on him!! La'al Chunk!!*


----------



## swissfairy (Jan 9, 2011)

Ozzie back in his corner of choice:










It really can't be comfy, look at his little nose!:










The new tactic is every time he falls asleep outside of his viv I pick him up and put him back in it. He then tends to wake up, come out of the viv (I leave one of the doors partly open) run around the room for a bit then go back to the corner to sleep.... and the cycle begins again!

Earlier today I was impressed though, he put himself back inside his viv. He only stayed in there for 10 minutes but it's a start!


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

swissfairy said:


> Ozzie back in his corner of choice:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Ha yeah its a start! Bless him! =D


----------



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

He's not quite asleep but he has been known to sleep with his back legs like this:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Girlie said:


> He's not quite asleep but he has been known to sleep with his back legs like this:image


Haa! Love the legs!!


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

this one is my new male japalura splendida taking a little shut eye lol









and this is my female 









both totally ko'd at this point :lol2:


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Only got old pictures, all mine are now a little older and sleep where they are when the lights go out!
























(just woke up)























(in my hood)







(a long time ago!)

















Sorry about all the pictures, just couldn't choose my favourites!


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

croc&chewy said:


> Only got old pictures, all mine are now a little older and sleep where they are when the lights go out!
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Love them all!!! ... Specially the ones where the 2 are snuggled together and the one where you can just see its legs!! HA Love it!!


----------



## westfielder (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## swissfairy (Jan 9, 2011)

This thread is amazingly cute and funny AND has totally reassured me that Ozzie isn't totally abnormal for the positions he chooses to sleep in!


----------



## Zomby_Brainz (Mar 6, 2011)

Miss Lily said:


> When Splat was tiny he slept like this one day! So cute, but I did encourage him to move the right way up after the photo!
> 
> image


Hahaha!! I'm all sore from laughing so hard!! :lol2: He's goregous!


----------



## Zomby_Brainz (Mar 6, 2011)

Ozzy has his times where he doesn't want to sleep in his viv, but he's gotta go back in there when I go to bed! Here's two pictures of him sleeping.

In my pile of paper:










And tonight he's decided that my bag with my work clothes is the place to sleep for tonight. How he's comfy, I don't know...


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

Takin the picture woke gizmo up


----------



## CharleyG.13 (Jan 6, 2011)

Theo knows how to take the monkey !!:flrt:


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

some great piccahs guys! will catch a few of mine sleeping over the week :2thumb:


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Loving the photo's guys!! *Anymore??*​


----------



## kipperhughes (Apr 17, 2010)

well as you asked soo nicely  

heres some pics of my ackie in her strange sleeping positions 



















shortly after this pic she started to drift off in that position nawwwww


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

kipperhughes said:


> well as you asked soo nicely
> 
> heres some pics of my ackie in her strange sleeping positions
> 
> ...


Ha Great!  ... Do they not mind being on their backs? Just no its bad for some to be on their backs, but I know some can


----------



## kipperhughes (Apr 17, 2010)

tbh i was only checking her vent so only was on her back for couple mins so not to sure


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

kipperhughes said:


> tbh i was only checking her vent so only was on her back for couple mins so not to sure


Ah Right


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Not so much a 'Sleeping Position' more like a Sleeping Face! Bless Him!










Heres DC The Beardie and Norman the Crestie!


----------



## orkmangeo (Sep 5, 2008)

What is it with lizards and passing out in the water bowl! haha


----------



## Zomby_Brainz (Mar 6, 2011)

Ozzy on Wednesday night after sleeping in my bag on Tuesday night.. Weirdo lol! I even had to shift his tail about to get to some letters on my keyboard!!


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Ozzy seems to flake out everywhere!! haha! Love it!


Ha Brian had had a hard night partying that night, this was the morning after!! Ha!


----------



## Zomby_Brainz (Mar 6, 2011)

He really does! He's just weird lol.

Awwww bet Brian had a good night! How does Norman manage to sleep like that? That's pretty amazing lol!!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> image


Haa  I cant even figure that one out!


----------



## gar_davison (Apr 3, 2011)

this was a brilliant thread :2thumb: i cant belive its still going :lol2:
some great pics though, nearly curled over a few times :lol2:


----------



## gar_davison (Apr 3, 2011)

one word ''chilled'' lol


----------



## Sparklepire (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks so smug. :lol2:


----------



## andy_gg (Feb 11, 2008)

Afew of my sleeping beauties haha


----------



## Joah (Sep 7, 2010)

bit of a old thread but got a picture of my bearded dragon yesterday and remembered this topic! 










Can see in the picture but his other front leg is just hanging lol, made me chuckle..


----------



## amyljames (Oct 6, 2009)

My king snake ripple has taken to sleeping with the branch as a very uncomfortable pillow, he stays like this for hours!!


----------



## Braz (Feb 10, 2011)

My Jeff sleeps like this all the time.


----------



## Rojugi (Jan 25, 2011)

not a good photo, but a couple of times Zelda has slept all snuggled up in one of her fake plants










and this is how she slept the first night she was in her new viv


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

First ones a bit blurry but the Iguana formerly known as goblin (found out he's a she today) tends to sleep in pretty normal positions now. the middle one was just yesterday though when she escaped into the toddlers room (who was at his grans)


----------

